# Lots of questions about Bolens, Qs & QT



## okenadie (Feb 20, 2013)

Ok I guess, "According to my wife" I seem to have picked up an addiction to Bolens tractors. I bought one about 2 years ago. And it quickly became my favorite tractor. Not for mowing grass. But for everything else. So I go an buy a tiller for it the other day. Looked for it for a year. Then I thought. Maybe I can find some more of this stuff. And I put out an ad. WOW I now have the chance to buy several. One is a Qs. Another is a QT and then there is a Ride-A-Matic, what is that. So I am looking here for some help as to what these are. What can they do, what are they worth.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I got the "Bolens Bug",too,when I was given my 1050 . They're a sturdy,fun, tractor to use.
You can google them,or try 
WWW . Tractordata.com 

Here's a pic of a Ride-a-natic:
View attachment 22079

I believe they were built from 1957-1960.
VERY collectible !!


----------



## okenadie (Feb 20, 2013)

jhngardner367 said:


> I got the "Bolens Bug",too,when I was given my 1050 . They're a sturdy,fun, tractor to use.
> You can google them,or try
> WWW . Tractordata.com
> 
> ...


What would one in running condition be worth.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I've only seen 1,with a deck and a blade. It needed paint,and some tinkering,.....It sold for $2500 USD. It was a '58, I believe.
The value really depends on condition,and how many collectors are wanting it.


----------



## OldBuzzard (Jun 23, 2011)

jhngardner367 said:


> ... It sold for $2500 USD. ...




The seller found himself a live one didn't he.

He got close to 10X what it was worth.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Not really. It didn't have too many hours,and the attachments were original,from the dealer.All receipts,manuals,and maint . records. It was sold at an estate auction,so,that's about normal.
That's one reason I DON'T buy at auctions( besides being cheap...errr FRUGAL ),and I wouldn't have bid more than $1k,even though it was complete .
Most auctions will have "bumpers" in the audience,to keep the bidding going,since they get a percentage of the sale.


----------



## brianbolens (Nov 29, 2012)

OldBuzzard said:


> The seller found himself a live one didn't he.
> 
> He got close to 10X what it was worth.


But they are so Rare!!!!!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Wrong ,Brianbolens,
There are Bolens guys here. 
If you don't LIKE this forum.......leave !
As for being rare, yes when they have the original manuals,service notes,etc,that is rare,but AS I STATED,it was an auction,and prices are what they can get someone to pay,not what it may actually be WORTH.
That's why I don't buy at auctions.


----------

